# My Agility Binge



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

You guys sure have been busy. Congratulations to all 3 of you on your winning spree!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW !! You have been busy.Are you going to post some videos ??


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I have very few videos, unfortunately... 

Here is one from a few weeks ago, I also posted one from her MACH3 previously.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That was GREAT, thanks!! Cute song too. I am so impressed with how far in front you are able to get with her. All that hard work is paying off.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job. Really enjoyed the video.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  You are on a roll with both Barley and Mira! Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you guys are awesome! congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am amazed how easy you make it look.. Huge Congrats to you guys... I know how much work you put in..I love Mira, she is amazing but Mr Sassy Pants has my heart!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome..congratulations. Well done!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Mr Sassy Pants is always full of sass! He gave me an earful yesterday when I messed up his run!

Here is a video of him from a few weeks ago


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Great video! You 2 just make it look so easy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Mira and Barley!! Loved both videos. They are looking great!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome!!

Your handling is just so smooth; I just love watching your runs! Inspiring.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi, back again catching up on you. Awesome times with Mira and Barley, love the vids..You just make it look to easy lol. Congrats on all your Q's.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've said it before, I'll say it again, you and your puppers are AMAZING!!


----------

